# NH TN75 FNR shifting issues



## tom5410 (May 23, 2018)

My brother in law has a tn75f that has a shifting problem in forward and reverse, It is a shuttle transmission mechanical. When he tried to shift out of reverse in forward it would not go, we found the ball in the tie rod on shifter rusted and while try to free it we busted it and shifter went to for forward out of the dog on the shaft. So we replaced the ball but we can not get the plate on shifter rod to set in the dog right to shift. WE have tried several times and every time we think we have it it shifts to far. Does anyone know what hold the shifting plate into the dog, we can shift it into forward and reverse by hand. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I believe the tractor is just standard, not all the electronics on it, Its a 2001 I think with analog speedometer.


----------

